# Cockerpoo Puppy/Breeder Help



## bubba (Nov 20, 2010)

I have recently decided to get a puppy and after meeting a cockerpoo, I have fallen in love with the breed.
We had a family dog (Old English) when I was a teenager (20 years ago), but haven't had a dog since and I'm a bit unsure of how to go about it.
I have been trawling the internet for information and trying to educate myself on the breed, but would like to get help from people who are in the know.
Can anyone give me any help/info on how to choose a good breeder, so I have a happy and healthy dog.
I'm hopefully looking to get a F1 girl with a shaggy type coat, colour doesn't bother me, as I'm sure I'll fall in love with the first one I see.
I live in SE London and ideally would like a breeder in the area, but I am willing to travel to get the right puppy, any recommendations from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there .. once you meet a cockapoo you just cant help yourself. Check out breeders on line or epupz , although I have read that some people say that epupz are people churning out puppies, but Im sure there are good and bad. Make sure your puppy is F1 ie first cross between a cocker spaniel and poodle and not a cockapoo to poodle which some people are advertising but not stating unless you ask. Check that they only breed once a year, that the parents have been eye tested . Also I googled them if they had a website and ifthere was negative press then it came up and if they have more than so many litters a year ( from diifferent dogs ) then they have to be registered with envirmental health so if your not sure its worth ringing them and asking about them. Also do you want a miniture or toy, depending on the sizeof the poodle . Sounds like a lecture sorry ... dont profess to be an expert just spent alot of time trailing to find my dogs ... and thats what i ended up looking at . Give them a ring and you should get a feel for them .... good luck and cant wait to see what you get


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome i have 4 cockapoos my three eldist are English minis and my little baby girl is an american min Gypsy and Inca are half sisters and i have their neices Echo and Delta who are also half sister 
i are you wanting an America or English cocker crossed with a min or toy poodle. i agree with everything said above ask lots of questions. we just got an email from our breeder tellig us that she got the results back from the PRA DNA teasts that she did on her studs and they were all clear. 

good luck in your search let us know how you get on.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*I bought Stanley here*

http://www.jandaz.co.uk/index.asp

I spent almost 2 years researching the purchase of a dog. The information available on the net is mind boggling. However it always brought me back to Cockapoos. I've never regretted it. He's been fantastic. He's brilliant with everyone but particularly my 4 year old. He is so tollerant and gentle. In the 4 month he's been with us (6 months old now) iv I've never seen any anger or aggression. I'm allergic to dogs too but not my Cockapoo. Go for it if a dog fits into your lifestyle.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Cockapoos are my new favorite breed by far. I have never had a more affectionate dog in my life.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've also had several different breeds, and I've never had a more adorable dog than my cockapoo. He ticks all the boxes - loving, mischievous, fun, bright, trainable and completely gorgeous!! I do think that they have quite high exercise needs for a small dog though, so be prepared for that. I got Dylan from a breeder in Essex who breeds cocker spaniels usually. This was her first cockapoo litter. Dylan seems to be great in terms of health, breeding, temperament etc, and the whole litter seemed happy and playful, but he was flea-riddled when I got him as the litter was kept in a stable, so not sure whether I would recommend or not, but I can give you the details if you want.


----------

